# Welche Zielgruppe?



## FELDbeere (18. April 2012)

Hi,

kurze Frage zum Fanes. Gibts ja zum vorbestellen in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen.

Jetzt die Frage, steht das "F" beim 
*Fanes Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.2-F X.O *

für Freeride? Hat ja im Vergleich zum v.1 und v.2 nen cm mehr Federweg, sonst scheint alles gleich zu sein (von der genauen Ausstattung mal abgesehen).
Ist das erwähnte Fanes noch nen "normales" Enduro mit dem man hoch, runter, geradeaus ordentlich fahren kann oder doch eher fürn Lift?
Mich wundert zB auch die Tatsache, dass kein coil verbaut ist.

Vll. kann mich jemand aufklären.

Danke schonmal


----------



## smuffy (18. April 2012)

F = Fox 36 Talas 180

Stammt noch aus der Zeit als es das V.2-F X.0 noch nicht gab. 

Damals gab es nur das V.2 bzw. das V.2 F --> hatte die gleiche Ausstattung wie das V.2 nur anstatt der Marzocchi die Fox 36 Talas 180.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (18. April 2012)

Das F steht für die Fox-Gabel.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Talas aber nicht besser als die 55 RC3 EVO ti in der normalen V.2 Variante.


----------



## FELDbeere (18. April 2012)

Ah okay, danke.

Könnt ihr auch was zur "Tourentauglichkeit" sagen? (wenn ich mal davon sprechen darf ;-)) Also im Bezug auf den erhöhten Federweg zum v.2


----------



## Piefke (18. April 2012)

Die Fanes ist auch mit nicht absenkbarer 180 mm Gabel (Totem Solo Air) absolut tourentauglich. Momentan hab ich die 170er 55 drin, die geht trotz 10 mm weniger FW besser und ist auch basolut tourentauglich.


----------



## Wipp (19. April 2012)

tourentauglich, jaaaaa
auch mit totem coil und 1KB


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2012)

Ich glaub, F steht für freeride, aber nicht die Disziplin sondern das Magazin. Das teil wurde im letzten Heft genau so getestet und einige Kunden wollten es dann auch so haben.


----------



## JpunktF (19. April 2012)

Tourentauglich ist die Fanes uneingeschränkt - ich hab mich erst kürzlich aus Bewegungsdrang von einem CarbonHardtailfahrer aus der Tightwearinguphillfraction zu einer 30km Feldwegrunde überreden lassen - und auch das klappt.


----------



## sap (19. April 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> CarbonHardtailfahrer aus der Tightwearinguphillfraction


HRHRHR, sehr schön formuliert.

Fahre das Fanes mit 180mm unabgesenkt vorne, geht wunderbar den Berg hoch.


----------



## FELDbeere (19. April 2012)

Sehr schön, genau sowas wollte ich wissen. Dann sind also 180mm gut fahrbar. Hatte schon meine Bedenken, dann als Freeride-Berghochschieb-"Krüppel" zu enden. (nicht böse nehmen)

;-)


----------



## sap (19. April 2012)

Ich formuliere es mal so: Wenn ich mit der Fanes bergauf unterwegs bin, habe ich immer das Gefühl, es sei eine Bergziege anwesend.
Ich bin 190cm mit Ü100kg...ich bin keine Bergziege, ergo muss es das Fanes sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FELDbeere (19. April 2012)

Gibt es denn die Möglichkeit, bei Alutech vor Ort ne kleine Probefahrt zu machen? Also sprich: haben die dort Vorführmodelle zusammengebaut?

Oder muss man dafür hoffen, dass ein nettes IBC Mitglied in der Gegend wohnt? ;-)


----------



## sap (19. April 2012)

als ich mal diesbezüglich angfragt hatte: manchmal haben sie welche da, je nach größe usw halt, aber es steht nicht immer was rum -> d.h. fragen


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. April 2012)

Vorallem dafür nach Bistensee fahren, ist hart. Er fährt doch die nächsten Wochen in der Republik rum. Riva, Winterberg, Hibike(taunus)
http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/


----------



## Spacetime (20. April 2012)

ich hab die Fanes V2 F und kann auch nur bestätigen das die Fanes echt klasse bergauf geht, allerdings kostet die Sitzposition und das verbaute 26 Blatt bei mir zumindest einiges an Kraft. Deswegen habe ich auf 24er gewechselt... ( Ich fahre Touren mit bis zu 1000hm, bin aber nicht die mega Sportskanone )


----------



## FELDbeere (20. April 2012)

SchÃ¶n zu hÃ¶ren 

Jetzt habe ich aber nochmal ne andere Frage, vll. nicht ganz Alutech spezifisch.

Der Preisunterscheid vom Fanes Pinion v.1 zum v.2 sind 700â¬. Die beiden einzigen Unterschiede die cih (hoffentlich nicht Blindfisch) sehen kann ist:

Gabel

Marzocchi 55CR  -->  Marzocchi 55RC3 Ti

und Bremse

Formula RX  -->  Formula TH1 FR The One

Der Preisunterscheid suggeriert ja, dass dort Welten dazwischen liegen mÃ¼ssten. KÃ¶nnt ihr mir dazu was sagen? Das wÃ¤re echt hilfreich.


----------



## Spacetime (20. April 2012)

und die Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FELDbeere (20. April 2012)

Stimmt, da hab ich das letzte Wörtchen übersehen.


----------



## Wandango (10. Mai 2012)

Die Frage von Feldbeere würde mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere da ja mittlerweile etwas zu sagen.

Um nochmal zur tourentauglichkeit zurückzukommen. Würdet ihr sagen, dass man mit dem Rad auch eine mehrtägige Tour (Alpencross oder ähnliches) fahren könnte (wenn man etwas leidensfähig ist bzw. einfach nur den Berg hochkommen will und die Kilometer wegschrauben will egal wie schnell)? 

Das einzig größere Problem was ich daran schätzungsweise sehe ist höchstens mangelder Platz am Rahmen für Trinkflaschen und Werkzeugtaschen etc....oder würdet ihr das anders sehen?

Danke


----------



## Spacetime (10. Mai 2012)

schwierig, ich benutze mittlerweile für cc Touren mein 120mm Ghost wieder. Klar ist alles machbar mit der Fanes, aber mir persönlich kostet es zuviel Kraft. 

Ich bin z.B. im Deister locker eine 30 km ca 1100-1200hm Runde mit der Fanes gefahren an einem Nachmittag, aber hier in den Harburger Bergen in Hamburg beim ständigen auf und ab und sehr steilen kurzen Anstiegen mit sehr hohen Puls geht mir nach 1,5 - 2 std. und 600hm die Puste aus ....


----------



## Wandango (10. Mai 2012)

Hm, ok. Danke für die Info!

Dachte dabei schon an etwa einwöchige Touren mit täglich 5-6h auf dem Rad sitzen. Aber alles eher gemütlich mit Pausen und dem eigentlichen Ziel möglichst viele Trails (auch gerne sehr ruppig und mit kleinen Sprüngen etc.) zu fahren. 

Wenn ich wirklich lange Touren, wo es hauptsächlich um Strecke machen geht fahren will, würd ich dann wohl eher mein Hardtail mitnehmen.

Ich glaub das passt schon...die Entscheidung ist so wie ich das einschätze eh schon durch...

Aber nach wie vor...gibt es was negatives zu der "einfachen" Marzocchi RC 55 zu berichten?


----------



## Spacetime (10. Mai 2012)

5-6 h gechillt geht super mit der Fanes, für mich wird es erst immer richtig haarig wenn ordentlich Tempo im uphill gefahren wird. 

Hab mich fuer ddie Fox Variante der V2-F entschieden wegen der Absenkung... komplette Fehleinschätzung! Ich habe die Absenkung bis auf just for fun noch nie benutzt. Komme selbst wirklich steile Stücke gut ohne Absenkung hoch. 

Ich glaube viele finden die Marzocchi sehr gut.


----------



## Wandango (10. Mai 2012)

Das hört sich schon besser an  Und Tempo im Uphill brauch ich nur bei dem Wunsch mich ordentlich auszupowern...das sollte unter den geschilderten Umständen nicht vorkommen...und wenn doch ist es dann wohl auch egal was man da unterm Arsch hat.

Die Marzocchi sollen auch gut sein, aber mich interessiert besonders der Unterschied zwischen der im V1 und der im V2.


----------



## Spacetime (10. Mai 2012)

naja bessere Ausstattung halt.... 
wobei ich am verzweifeln bin wegen der verbauten XT 2 Fach Kurbel weil ich keinen geeigneten Bashguard finde


----------



## ollo (10. Mai 2012)

Wandango schrieb:


> Hm, ok. Danke für die Info!
> 
> Dachte dabei schon an etwa einwöchige Touren mit täglich 5-6h auf dem Rad sitzen. Aber alles eher gemütlich mit Pausen und dem eigentlichen Ziel möglichst viele Trails (auch gerne sehr ruppig und mit kleinen Sprüngen etc.) zu fahren.
> 
> ...




die Fanes ist eines der angenehmsten Räder Bergauf und auch Bergab, den einzigen wirklichen unterschied zu meiner 120 mm 11,5 kg schleuder merke ich nur wenn ich absteige und erst mal den Rücken wieder gerade kriegen muß, das passiert bei der Fanes nicht, auch wenn sie schwerer ist. Für mich hat sie die angenehmere Geometrie der beiden 

Solche "gemütlichen Touren" sind wir letztes Jahr in Südtirol gefahren ohne lange Gesichter, weder Bergauf noch Bergab 

Warum holst Du dir nicht die Almmountain version der Fanes, die ist leichter und hat max nur 2 cm weniger Federweg ...... und es nöllt keiner wenn da mal schnelle 2,2 Reifen Montiert sind. Wenn ich mich heute noch mal zwischen der ED und der Am Version entscheiden müßte, wäre es die AM geworden


----------



## JpunktF (11. Mai 2012)

Ich sag mal, Gewicht ist nicht alles... meine Philosophie ist, ich fahr auf einen Berg, damit ich runter fahren kann, und nicht damit ich am Ende der Saison stolz auf 38.527hm in 53:24:18 mit verbrauchten 19.264kCal zurückblicken kann.

Und daher ist die Fanes für solche Unternehmungen das ideale Bike, man sitzt, wie ollo richtig sagt, sehr entspannt drauf beim uphill, das Ding ist tatsächlich wippfrei zu pedalieren - und bergab bügelt man wie ein Bulldozer alles platt. Ich behaupte mal, der selbe Fahrer wär auf einem 0815-Allmountain vielleicht 2min schneller 500hm hochgefahren, aber bergab nimmt man ebendiesem 0815-Allmountainrad mehr als diese 2 Minuten ab - und darauf kommt`s ja an.

Wenn man dann noch ehrlich zu sich ist und mal überlegt was man bei so einem Ausflug tatsächlich an Gepäck im Rucksack dabei hat, also Ersatzklamotte, Regenjacke, Drinks, was zu essen, Ersatzschlauch, Multitool, etc und dann noch Protektion dazu rechnet, Digicam, ein GPS, 
ist das dann relevant, ob das Rad ein Kilo mehr wiegt?


----------



## Piefke (11. Mai 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> ist das dann relevant, ob das Rad ein Kilo mehr wiegt?


Meiner Meinung nach; NEIN.
ich seh das auch so wie du, mit der Fanes kann man sich ganz entspannt die hm hocharbeiten, die dann im DH richtig Spaß machen. Und as macht für mich den Reiz der Fanes aus: ich hatte noch kein Bike, das sowohl bergauf als auch bergab so gut ging.

So, jetzt geh ich biken, bevor die Hitze unerträglich wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (11. Mai 2012)

der Wadango wollte wissen ob mehrtägige Touren ( Alpencross ) 
drin sind. Und ich glaube bei sowas ist schon jedes Kilo entscheident. 

@Ollo, Piefke und Jpunktf würdet ihr das mit der Fanes fahren ?


----------



## JpunktF (11. Mai 2012)

Ja, würd ich fahren - wie gesagt, wenn eine absenkbare Gabel drin ist.

Und viel wichtiger - wenn meine Mitfahrer der selbe Typ sind, also einen Alpencross nicht als Fitnessprogramm sehen und bergab überfordert sind, sondern Spass haben wollen. 

Vom Rad her geht`s absolut, und da kommt noch ein weiterer Punkt hinzu: beim Alpencross musst bergauf nämlich durchaus auch mal das Rad eine Weile tragen - und die Fanes trägt sich trotz Gewicht ausgezeichnet, was an den Zugführungen und der Geometrie liegt.

P.S. Alpencrossgewichtsfanatiker sind übrigens die, die gegen 16:00 bettelnd am Wegesrand stehen weil für vier Bikes ja ein Ersatzschlauch reichen muss ;-)


----------



## Wandango (11. Mai 2012)

So wollte ich das hören! 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass das Gewicht des Bikes was ausmacht. Mein jetztiges Hardtail ist auch nicht das leichteste und dazu kamen bei meiner letzten Tour noch 2l Wasser + Werkzeug und Riegel etc.

Das einzig dumme ist, dass man das jetzt alles im Rucksack verstauen muss...aber damit kann man auch leben wenn der Downhill dafür soviel mehr Spaß macht. 
Mit meinem 100mm Hardtail waren beispielsweise die Trails auf Mallorca dann doch irgendwann einfach zu ruppig und alle 100 m war Pause und Unterarme kühlen angesagt 

Aber es stimmt schon, dass im Endeffekt jedes Kilo auf dem Rücken entscheidend ist. Dann muss halt an der Gewichtsreduktion in dem Bereich weiter optimiert werden. Eine kleine Rahmen+ Satteltasche sollte ja auch an die Fanes gehen.


----------



## Piefke (11. Mai 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> @Piefke ... würdet ihr das mit der Fanes fahren ?


Ja, würde ich.
Wie von JpunktF schon geschrieben, kommt es darauf an wie man den Berg hoch kommen will. Dass man mit der Fanes Berge gut hoch kommt, ist unbestritten, auch ohne absenkbare Gabel - notfalls mit Spanngurt.

Ich würde bei einem Alpncross auch ab und zu mal den Lift nehmen, so kann man mehr Abfahrtskilometer genießen, denn die machen mit der Fanes richtig Spaß.


----------



## Piefke (11. Mai 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> P.S. Alpencrossgewichtsfanatiker sind übrigens die, die gegen 16:00 bettelnd am Wegesrand stehen weil für vier Bikes ja ein Ersatzschlauch reichen muss ;-)


und ein Reifen nicht mehr als 500 g wiegen darf


----------



## ollo (11. Mai 2012)

einen Alpencross mit der Fanes, na klar. Wie schon geschrieben, hängt nicht nur vom Rad sondern auch vom Rest der Truppe ab ............. noch besser geeignet wäre die AM Version, allein schon weil sie länger Tragbar ist vom Gewicht.


----------



## Wandango (11. Mai 2012)

Bestellt 

Jetzt noch bis Mitte Juli warten und Schottlands Trails werden die Fanes mal genauer kennenlernen...naja und der Grunewald...aber der ist ja schon mit meinem Hardtail restlos überfordert


----------



## janus_7 (11. Mai 2012)

Das ich mir n Fanes hole steht ausser Frage. NAch dem was ich hier so lese passt es ideal zu mir als Fahrertyp.

Mir fällt es grade noch schwer mich zwischen der 55er Marzocchi und der Fox zu entscheiden.


----------



## Piefke (12. Mai 2012)

janus_7 schrieb:


> Mir fällt es grade noch schwer mich zwischen der 55er Marzocchi und der Fox zu entscheiden.


Welche 55 und welche Fox?
Sollte die Wahl zwischen 55 RC ti und 36 Talas sein, dann ganz klar die 55.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janus_7 (12. Mai 2012)

Ja genau zwischen den beiden schwankte ich, aber das Meinungsbild tendiert ja deutlich zu gunsten der Zocci.

Danke


----------



## xXHaudegenXx (4. Juni 2012)

Grüße,

werd mir definitiv das Fanes V 2-FX.O bestellen! Ab wann bzw wo denkt ihr sind die Grenzbereiche gerade was DH/FR oder Bikepark betrifft?Quasi die NOT TO DO`s ... Asphalt ausgenommen 

MfG


----------



## JpunktF (4. Juni 2012)

Drops >1,53m in Landungen <27Grad Neigung, je 10cm höherer Absprung werden 1,5 Grad mehr Landungsneigung benötigt.

Weiteres NoGo ist, unten am Lift über die Schaltperformance der X.O zu referieren um dann oben leider nicht gewisse Sprünge zu fahren, die leider innerhalb des Eigenkönnens liegen, aber ausserhalb obiger Formel.


----------



## schueffi (6. Juni 2012)

Servus,
Bin auch an dem Fanes interessiert und mir stellt sich auch die Frage welche Gabel ich am besten nehm. Bei einem Berg in meiner Umgebung sind zum Teil Steigungen von bis zu 22 Prozent und ich möcht aber mit dem Bike alles hochkurbeln ohne zu schieben. Ist in diesem Fall die Fox 36 mit der Talas Funktion von Vorteil und ist der Aufpreis von ca. 500 gerechtfertigt?

mfg


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zwar noch keine solchen Rampen mit der Fanes gefahren, aber mit anderen Bikes mit TALAS. Die Absenkung war höchstens gut für lange steile Rampen, um nicht dauernd so tief über dem Lenker zu hängen.
Die Fanes ist mit langem Radstand und ohne Uphill-Einstellung schon so kopflastig, dass es ich es da ähnlich oder sogar noch besser erwarte, weil des VR nicht so leicht steigt. Darüber hinaus kann dann noch der Sitzwinkel steiler gestellt werden, wodurch noch mehr Druck auf das VR kommt.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es eine Frage der Präferenz (Fox oder nicht Fox) sowie des Geldbeutels. Auch die Zocchi oder die Lyrik gibt es mit Absenkung, doch verliert man dadurch am Ansprechverhalten und die Absenkung von RS und MZ wurden früher oft kritisiert. Ob die neuen Systeme besser sind, muss sich noch zeigen, vor allem ob sie robust genug sind.
Bei der Fox mußt Du häufig die Staubabstreifringe bei den FIT-Gabeln säubern und fetten, um sie nicht ruppig werden zu lassen. Dazu kommen hohe Inspektionskosten.

Jetzt mußt Du selbst abwägen, was besser für Dich ist. Für mich wird es die Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air und das Fanes V.2-R X.9 für 400 weniger als das V2-F.

Ach ja, der Aufpreis ist seitens Jü sicher gerechtfertigt, weil er sicher auch mehr für die Gabeln zahlt. Ob er sich für Dich rechtfertigt, hängt vom Nutzen ab, den Du aus ihr ziehst. Für mich ist die Entscheidung gefallen und war NEIN.


----------



## Piefke (6. Juni 2012)

Ich komm mit meiner Fanes auch steile Rampen hoch (55 RC3 EVO ti) - ob das 22% sind weiß ich zwar nicht, aber wenn es noch steiler werden würde, wären meine Beine bzw. meine Kondi am Ende und nicht die Fanes.
Notfalls kann man jede Gabel auch mitttels Spangurt absenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (6. Juni 2012)

Danke für eure Anworten. So wie ich das rauslese, (auch aus anderen Threads) ist das/die? Fanes ein guter Kletterer und ich werd wohl auf die Fox Gabel verzichten.
Jetzt die nächste Entscheidung... 
Das V.2-R X.9  oder das V.2 
Die Unterschiede liegen ja bei der Federgabel, dem Antrieb und den Bremsen.
Antrieb is mir eigentlich egal ob x9 oder XT. Eine gute Bremse ist mir jedoch sehr wichtig. Bei den Federgabeln wird es wieder viele unterschiedliche Meinungen geben.
Zu welcher Variante würdet ihr mir raten?

@hasardeur:
Aus welchem Grund hast du dich für die  V.2-R X.9 Variante entschieden?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2012)

Weil es die Lyrik-Gabel hat und ich mit ca. 0,1t etwa 15kg über Idealgewicht der verbauten Feder in der Zocchi liege. Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit, die Feder gleich passend auf das Gewicht zu bekommen und im Nachhinein ist mir eine passende zusätzliche Titanfeder zu teuer. Also würde es bedeuten, mit Luftdruck nachzuhelfen und dann verliert die Zocchi auch an Sahnigkeit. Also dann gleich zur RS greifen und noch ein paar 100g sparen, die ich dann gleich wieder in den Dämpfer investiert habe (Vivid Air).
Dann habe ich noch Ollos Fanes probieren dürfen und mich von der SRAM-Schaltung anfixen lassen (bisher bin ich ausschließlich XT gefahren und war zufrieden).

Bremsen und Kurbel fliegen raus, wäre aber auch bei der V.2 passiert, da beide Modelle keine Kurbel mit Bash haben und auch nicht nachgerüstet werden kann. Die The-One ist zwar eine klasse Bremse, aber ich finde die Servo-Geschichte von Shimano interessant und bissig sind die Teile sowieso. Wenn Du das nicht brauchst, kannst Du bei der V.2-R X.9 sogar noch Matchmaker-Schellen nutzen und so das Cockpit schön aufräumen.


----------



## Piefke (6. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weil es die Lyrik-Gabel hat und ich mit ca. 0,1t etwa 15kg über Idealgewicht der verbauten Feder in der Zocchi liege. Es gibt auch keine Möglichkeit, die Feder gleich passend auf das Gewicht zu bekommen und im Nachhinein ist mir eine passende zusätzliche Titanfeder zu teuer. Also würde es bedeuten, mit Luftdruck nachzuhelfen und dann verliert die Zocchi auch an Sahnigkeit.


Auch mit Luftunterstützung geht die 55 deutlich besser als eine Totem Solo Air. Ich wiege auch so ca. 95 kg und fahre die 55 mit Luft, allerdings deutlich weniger als im Manual steht.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2012)

Die Frage war ja nicht, ob Zocchi oder Lyrik, sondern warum ich die Lyrik gewählt habe und ob die Fox 400 mehr Wert ist. Für mich war noch ausschlaggebend, dass die Lyrik auch klasse ist, sehr einfach abzustimmen und gut zu warten ist sowie viele Servicepartner existieren. Auch wenn ich sie nicht kenne, ist die Zocchi sicher eine geile Gabel und weit vor der Fox. Sicher ist sie sogar auch gut zu warten und robust, wird nur leider nicht meine Gabel


----------



## schueffi (7. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Idealgewicht bei der Zocchi is ja dann auch wieder ein Problem bei mir... Wiege ohne Rucksack 88kg also bin ich dann  "beladen" über dem Idealgewicht. Gar nicht so einfach das Richtige von den beiden Fanes Varianten zu nehmen.
Wegen Bashschutz, welche Kurbel würdest da empfehlen?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die AKA 2.1 bestellt. Gibt es bei Cycle AIX gerade günstig:

http://www.cycle-aix.de/AKA_2

Nicht von den Bildern irre machen lassen. Die sind falsch oder nicht vorhanden. Die Kurbel sieht eigentlich so aus:


----------



## Piefke (7. Juni 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Idealgewicht bei der Zocchi is ja dann auch wieder ein Problem bei mir... Wiege ohne Rucksack 88kg also bin ich dann  "beladen" über dem Idealgewicht.


Da kommen ein paar Hübe Luft rein und gut ist. Ich wiege mehr als du und die 55 funzt (mit etwas Luft) hervorragend.


----------



## schueffi (7. Juni 2012)

@Piefke na das hört sich ja super an! 
Dann wirds wohl das v.2 werden und anschließendem Kurbel umbau.
Noch eine frage zur Übersetzung.. fahre momentan eine 3x9 Schaltung;
Kurbel SLX mit 22-32-44 
Kassette 11-32

bei sehr steilen Auffahrten (ca. 20-22%) hab ich schon zu kämpfen beim treten, wie siehts da mit der Übersetzung beim Fanes aus? ein leichterer kleinster Gang wäre schon optimal da das Rad ja um ca. 2kg schwerer sein wird wie mein jetziges (scott genius)

mfg


----------



## Piefke (7. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre SLX 22/36 und hinten 11-34 9fach - damit komm ich überall hoch.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2012)

Kassette sollte 11-36 sein, Grade bei 38-26 oder 36-24 Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RumbleJungle (8. Juni 2012)

Vorne 24/36, hinten 11-34. Geht super! Damit komme ich überall hoch. Zur Not kann man hinten ein paar Zähne mehr installieren. Das ist meiner Meinung aber nicht Notwendig.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2012)

9fach 11-34 ist in 10fach 11-36 ja quasi integriert.


----------



## RumbleJungle (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn man so will, hast du recht  Bei mir ist die 11-34 aber 'ne 10fach. Wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, das dass mir ganz gut passt. Bei einem 26er Kettenblatt würde ich allerdings auch zu 11-36 tendieren.


----------

